# Names For A New Girl



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I am meeting an eleventh month old pup next Thursday September 30th. If this meeting is successful I'd like to change her name. I posted this request as an addendum with her picture in the "Rescue Forum."
She was found in northern Georgia, and I thought Georgia would be a good name. 



> LaRen616 suggested the following names:
> I'll tell you names that I think are beautiful
> Leah
> Layla
> ...


 
Suggestions Please.

Here's her photo:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like Georgia to)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I like Georgia, but I also like Willow.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

I like Layla (Leila), Stella, and Brooklyn. Willow and Georgia are really cute too


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

My husky/aussie mix's name is Laela  So maybe I'm a little biased... But Georgia is cute too!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

These are some of my favs:

River
Rayne
Kira (long "e" sound on the "i")
Piper
Pax (peace in Latin)
Nyx (night in Greek)

But don't quote me on the translations. They are from the internet so who knows 

And I like Willow too!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Girls names are the toughest. 

Georgia sounds nice -- Georgia on my mind.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I say Georgia! You can call her Georgie sometimes. I so hope this works out for you, she has such a sweet sweet face- like a Georgia peach


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

Girl names are tough! When we were looking at puppies i had about 30 boy names and 2 girl names lol. Navah, (it means beautiful in hebrew) was a name i dabbled with but didnt really like, however when i met her i said the word Navah and her head tilted and looked straight into my eyes... i never looked back lol.

I love Georgia though. She is so gorgeous too! I think it just fits. Its sort of that southern beauty type thing maybe. I always find the first name you think of, even if your not sure, is usually the right one. At least for me.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I like Pax Girl names are definitely tougher than boy names. I didn't get to name either of my two dogs and am in some ways kinda glad....picking a forever name is so hard!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Another vote for Georgia.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Klamari said:


> These are some of my favs:
> 
> River
> Rayne
> ...



That's my name! lol

But I think Georgia is a great name.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She looks like a Georgia to me!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I like Willow and the name Anya. But I was a big Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

I like Georgia.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Willow and Layla


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

She is Stunning!!!!! I like Georgia to.  Do you know what her original name was?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she looks like a Willow to me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Asia
Finesse
Fancy
Kia
Felon
Chica
Diva
Lexi
Dixie
Beka
Ryka


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I like Willow and the name Anya. But I was a big Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan.


 
lol i have the entire Buffy series on DVD.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Shadow's Mum Asked the following:


> "She is Stunning!!!!! I like Georgia to.  Do you know what her original name was?


The Rescue listed this little sweetheart as "Sahara" That will surely change, because it doesn't do her justice! I am open to suggestions, in case I overlooked a name befiiting this precious little darling. Thank You for all the grand compliments!


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

Dalhia


----------



## Ragnarock47 (Sep 25, 2010)

She sure is beautiful Graywolf!

If I may make a suggestion for a name: do you have any pooches in your past you could honor with your new pooches naming?

Growing up, we had a Shepherd/Husky named Greta. Greta was quite regal and her nickname was Queen Sheba. When a Shepherd got me when I was in college, I named her Sheba. Sheba's nickname was Bubba due to her demeanor. Sheba went away in June and sitting right next to me now is an incredibly beautiful 11 week old GSD.... and you probably figured out that her name is Bubba.

I've had some great dogs through out my life, yet Greta and Sheba were something very special to me. Very much beyond great dogs. To me, naming the new dogs after the gone ones honors them, and they deserve if for what they meant to me.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I got Maya from Georgia and that was a name we considered. 

But ultimately we came up with Maya.

Just a few of the other names we considered were:

Bella
Molly
Isabel
Mandy

I think there were several others but none really fit her personality.

She is totally a Maya.

Good luck, hard decision, but in the end you'll know what is best!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Georgia is really cute but I have to say I LOVE Berlin..that is SUPER cute...she is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Georgia is really cute but I have to say I LOVE Berlin..that is SUPER cute...she is gorgeous by the way!


If I ever have children (hope not) I want to name them Helena, Berlin and Gage.

So I LOVE the name Berlin. :wub:


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

How about Savannah? Its a georgia name!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you know if you're going to get her yet?


----------

